# Orca rear tire rub



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Much to my dismay, I just found that my rear tire is rubbing at the rear brake bridge. Not that it should matter, but I just recently mounted a 25c Conti Grand Prix 4000. I certainly wouldn't have susected that would have made a difference. I was running a 23c before. I'm hoping against hope that it only rubbed throught the clear coat. It does seem like it's down to raw carbon though. It also seems like there's a high spot in the tire. Even with that, I wouldn't have expected the tolerance to be that tight.

Any insights?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## rbarrosa (Jun 25, 2006)

I just tried to mount a wheel with a 25C tire on my 2009 Orca and had the same wheel rub issue, although for me I couldn't make a complete revolution with the wheel (so no rub on the clear coat). 

I don't recall ever hearing that the Orcas (or Orbeas in general) are meant for only 23C tires. I have a 2006 Onix where I have been running 25C tires with no rub and plenty of clearance at the brake bridge.

Anyone hear of Orcas only being able to use 23Cs (or less)?


----------



## mloywhite (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a bad rub problem with my first (of three) 2007 Orca. It rubbed badly with several tire/wheel combinations, and I had to return it to Orbea. The were great, replaced it immediately. The second one had a broken brake mount, only rode it once before I realized the problem. They sent me a new frame without waiting to receive the previous one, and I have about 5000 miles on the newest one with no problems at all. It does not rub, but there is no way I could go with anything bigger than a 23. That is no problem for me, but if you think you need to go bigger than a 23, don't get an Orca.


----------



## SlaminSam (Nov 1, 2007)

I have two Orbea's, an Onix (2007) and an Aqua (2008). The Onix has about 10mm of clearance with the FD clamp and the Aqua has about 1mm of clearance. I emailed Orbea about it and they told me the Aqua was designed around the 23c size tire. I could get a wider one one on both, but I fear the Aqua would have some issues.


----------

